# Silk in Dubai



## Maria123 (May 23, 2009)

Dear Dubai residents

i am looking for white silk in Dubai. can you advice me for a shop which sells it but with good price?


thank you 

maria


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Dubai Mall?


----------



## calypsocooler (May 7, 2009)

You can go to Deepak's in Satwa. They have almost all fabric you can imagine.
They also just opened in the new Oasis Centre. If they don;t have it there, I'm sure they can get it for you.


----------



## londonguyzee (Mar 3, 2009)

Maria123 said:


> Dear Dubai residents
> 
> i am looking for white silk in Dubai. can you advice me for a shop which sells it but with good price?
> 
> ...



If price aint the problem then you can buy it from any mall but if you are looking for a good deal go to deira market you will find quality silk at good price maria.

Zee


----------

